# Help on 68 GTO wheels/tires



## JStop68goat (Apr 2, 2020)

Need some help. Will these fit?
Front: 18x8 with 5" backspacing and a 245/40 tire
Rear: 18x10 with 5.5" backspacing and a 275/40 tire

Thanks!


----------

